

Ask HN: I have a FANSI. What should I do?   - chmike

I have a solution to a worldwide problem qualifying for the "Frighteningly Ambitious [new] Startup Idea" (FANSI) criteria with an initial sound business model.<p>Unfortunately I'm close to 50, with my roots deep in Europe (Marseille in France). I have no experiences and no trustful mentor to help me start a business.<p>For now I'm learning mobile web app development to get a quick running service and I'm trying to patent the solution to secure my bootstrapping. But I feel it all as frustratingly inefficient.<p>What could I do to get into higher gears ?
======
acemtp
Create a LaunchRock landing page and share it to see if your idea is so good.

~~~
chmike
It's not easy to explain the "what" without disclosing the "how". It's easily
copyable but also subject to a strong network effect.

~~~
mattquinn
Then how in the world do you ever expect to launch it in the first place? This
kind of attitude always perplexes me - if your solution to a problem is
excellent, there will be little incentive for others to copy it.

